# Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BACK



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

My LGD came to my window barking and woke me up (never happened before) so I went right out to the barn. Whitney seems to be doing great-chewing her cud even in between contactions. There is a large transparent bubbly which i know is normal and a good sign. 

OMG what on earth do I do?? I sat there for a bit but I wonder-does that freak her out???? I came back in to google some stuff. Gosh--I better put some coffee on!! Yikes!!

It is 1:13am in Texas!!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

so the first water bubble has broken now. She is calm and doing ok. I guess I will wait-lol!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

You should be seeing some hooves soon! Good luck!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

If the water has broken, and she starts pushing for a little bit pretty hard and you see nothing I would suggest checking the position of the kids. Mine the just went yesterday, broke her water and then got down and started pushing a few minutes later. She went through several contractions and pushed hard with each. Nothing, so I checked and there was a rear leg (bent) and a butt. Had to shove the kid back in and get the rear legs straightened out. Better to scrub up and check despite her (most likely) very melodramatic protests than wait too long.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

well-should I wait a bit? since the bubble broke nothing has been coming out yet. She seems very calm. Is it ok to wait?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

incase I do need to scrub up I have gloves, betadine and ky jelly--I guess I am set? :shocked:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

If she isn't pushing then it is okay to wait a little while. It's when they start pushing for awhile with no progress when you need to check. Although it never hurts to just stick a couple of fingers in to see if you can feel hooves.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

agree!
hope all goes well


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

ok good. The bag was white and transparent, from what I have read this is not the bag w/the kids in it. If I had not seen her pushing w/that bag and had seen it before it broke I would think nothing was going on at all. I keep going out to check-feels less "nerve wracking" then just sitting there. I put her favorite doe buddy in the paddock with her. They are just laying together.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

You are right, the bag with the kid usually comes soon after the bubble. Keep checking on her, things should be progressing soon.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

ok just got everything situated out there. She is having (what appears to be) a contraction every minute to minute 1/2. She sits up in between and chews cud. I have not tried to see if I see hooves/nose yet, but I will in a while if things don't seem to progress.

Gosh you gals-I feel soooo much better having you talk me through this. It IS priceless!!! thank you!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Sorry, I went away for awhile...but what everyone else said. You only need to go in and check things if she is actually pushing for awhile and nothing is coming out. Good luck! And if you have to go in, just remember not to panic, you have the time to carefully figure out what you are feeling and rearrange. Sometimes I have a hard time pushing the largest part of my hand through the pelvis, but if you squeeze it through slow you should be able to get in there if need be, just make sure your nails are cut short, no jewelry and be gentle and slow. You'll be fine!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Its 5 am here....sorry, on my way out the door...there should be kids by now! Hope all is well!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

came in from the barn--there is no new activity. She is very comfy (seems like) just laying there w/her head up. Both her and her buddy are peaceful and chewing cud. I have not noticed any more contractions. I have been out in the barn just puttering around doing "chores" and keeping an eye on her.

Is this normal?

I work for a vet (small animal) so I can confer w/her at a decent hour. It is still 4am here.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

So.....babies yet!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

you NEED to go in and check! this is to long between the first bubble and no kids.

Sounds like one is stuck so there is no strong contractions to make her push


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Just wondering how things are going????


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

ray: :worried:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

How are things? :hug: ray:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

I'm anxious as well... I nearly fell asleep at my computer and went off to bed. I didn't think to say what Stacey said...that even if she isn't pushing, if it has been a long while after the bubble and no babies that going in and checking is necessary. In fact, when in doubt, check. If you are sanitary and gentle it won't hurt and is better safe than sorry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Any news?? I'm really concerned and pray that all is well


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

It's distressing that all this has been going on and suddenly there is no post for hours and hours. I hope the goaties are ok but it seems the longer there's no post the less likely that is.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

I have been watching this thread for over 12 hours and checking it every hour or so to see how it is going and nothing 

Hope everything is ok!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

I hope everything is going okay!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

I wonder if anyone has another way to get in touch.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Everyone just relax. They will come on and tell use what happened when its good and right for them.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Gottcha, Mom. Good thing this board has a good Herd Mommy or we would all make each other crazy


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Lol Randi!  If this was Facebook I would "like" your comment!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!!*

Were back!! sooo sorry so long but I have been so busy making sure my doe was taken care of. I knew something was wrong--but I too work in a veterinary hospital but small animal. I checked on her all night-never went to sleep and I had to be at work at 7:45. The vet I worked for urged me to contact a large animal as she felt she would be in over her head. I got to work and phoned at least 8 veterinarians! NONE would come out! One named Dr. Ables did ask me to bring her in--he was the only one who was willing to help (none of the others had any time).

I got off of work early and so did hubby. We rushed home--I did go in with Dr. Ables guiding me, as this was my first time I had NO idea what to do or how to do it. I reported the cervix was closed and he guided me on how to stimulate it. I did and then we got her in the trailer and on the way.

We got there and the cervix was open just enough for him to feel feet (the head was bent backwards) he told us he did not have much hope for the 1st baby but he would try. He got her out alive and kicking and two other babies bucklings as well!!!

They are adorable and we are sooo very lucky!! Thank you Lord we have truely been blessed today. Mom is doing great--got a long duration antibiotic shot-she even had an epidural  All babies are in the barn w/mom nuzzeling.

I have pictures and I will post them in a bit--we are just settling in. I have literally been RUNNING since 1 a.m. this morning & of course it was so hot here today.

So thank you everyone for sitting up with me 

You helped me bring :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: into this world!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Congratulations!!!!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Wow so glad to hear everything turned out okay!! Congratulations on those babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

So glad that all turned out well!! Thank GOD you had someone willing to help you...and congrats on those triplets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

A big congrats....glad everyone is OK....... :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Thank you :hi5:

I have to give my doe credit though--what a trooper that girl is!! Triplets in 100 degree heat--she never screamed once! She is a brave one. Poor thing-she is resting but getting oxitocin and I know she has got to hurt  I hope she feels better soon. She excitedly took nutri-drench and alot of water. The vet gave her medicines as well as sub q fluids so she should be ok. I want to take the pain away though.

Here are some pictures-they are not the best. I will get better ones later when the "hype" wears down  Right now we are supplementing colostrum and making sure mom does not roll over on one.

We have all there jet black 100% SA boers  One of the little bucklings has an all white leg! Other than that little black babies--just like momma


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Wow, that was a long day, and scary. I'm sure glad it all turned out well. I guess you have found a livestock vet. Good for him!

And congrats on your first kids!

Jan


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Congratulations on your 3 kids and healthy Mom. What an ordeal! I've been thinking about you and your doe all day. I'm so glad that everyone is ok! :hug: :clap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

you are all so sweet

Now...I must get down to business and make them nurse-they need the colostrum. We have been supplementing w/replacement because poor whitney has been so pooped. I am sad to say we are gonna have to get her up and get them nursing. I fear not going to be an easy task.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Congratulations! I hope all goes well with the nursing.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

congrats! They are darling!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

them nursing will help her in all honesty. Its the best thing for her at this time. So yeah get them the colostrum its most important for them to get it in the first 12-24 hours.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Congrats! I'm glad you had someone to guide you. Kind of sounds like you could have gotten them out yourself, but then I would have definitely taken the help if I had it my first time...but alas, no goat vets here. You'll learn with time, assistance is needed on mine at least twice a year with five or more does kidding so if you don't learn and keep breeding several does a year you might be into the vet's office at least a couple of times each season. Kudos to you for following your gut, and congrats on the healthy kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Congrats on the kiddos - glad things worked out


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

So glad that you got 3 healthy kids and momma is ok. 
Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Those kids are beautiful If we ever get a black one the kids will be sooooo excited. The next buck we are getting at the end of the year after the breeder uses him is a black spotted boer (Black with spots) We will not be able to use him this year but will next year. Unless I have a doe that does not take but I don't think we are getting him till December and since I want January or February kids I don't think he will make it.
Any ways back to you. Sorry I am rambling. I am so glad that everything worked out and you have 3 good looking kids. Have fun with them and keep us updated with how she and they are doing.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

:thumb: :greengrin: :stars:

Edited to say: See, Mom, you were right. Everything worked out fine. :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Awwwwww they are precious! And how lucky are you to have black babies!!! I would LOVE to have a black boer! They are sooo beautiful! 
I hope mama is feeling a little better and the kids are doing fine with nursing. I couldn't imagine how exhausted you must be!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

AWW! How cute!  :drool: How is Mom? Congrats x3! :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :leap: Are you keeping any?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*



> them nursing will help her in all honesty. Its the best thing for her at this time. So yeah get them the colostrum its most important for them to get it in the first 12-24 hours.


 I totally agree.... :thumb:

Congrats... they are beautiful.........  :greengrin:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

They are really pretty! Congrats!!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

I just checked your website....I am so sorry for your loss, Whitney was a beautiful doe, and so were the two kids! :tears:
I hope the third is still doing well for you :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Thank you Happy Hobby Farmer. It was a hard time, especially with it being our 1st kidding but it all worked out the way I am sure God intended.

The little buckling we have now is thriving! He has begun going out to the goat paddock at night and we let him play with our LGD and the doe that was his momma's best friend. I feel like she understands that he is Whitney's baby and she is very sweet with him.

It has been an experience but I am thankful for the "experience" and knowledge that I have learned. I feel more confident knowing that we can handle a crisis.

I think we are going to keep the little guy! Bonding during bottle feeding is always an issue (I would think) but he appears to be growing and from what I can tell this early he looks like he will be a conformationally sound buck, he is south african and most of all he reminds us of his Momma. So I think Mojo will be staying with us!!! :stars:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

I would keep him too! He's a cute guy, love the white leg!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Anyone up? Whitney is in labor-my first time!! WE ARE BA*

Whoa, I am so late to this. But I just happened upon it and went through each post going from worried to happy to WTH!!!!!! Then I remembered Whitney's story from Rainbow Bridge.
I am happy to hear the little guy with the white leg is thriving.


----------

